# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  "La Ruta del Oro Inca" (Documental)

## Bruno Cillóniz

* Peru - The Curse of Inca Gold. A FRONTLINE/World co-production with The New York Times﻿ - Year: 2005 
Fuente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pklvt...eature=related* Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Artículo: Perú es declarado libre de enfermedad de "vacas locas"

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

La unica forma de convencer al pueblo de Cajamarca  y en general al pueblo peruano, para que la Newmont continue con la explotacion de oro es pidiendole que reponga la laguna Yanacocha, en condiciones mucho mejores que las que encontro cuando inicio su explotacion... se puede eso ahora con la tecnologia y los conocimientos..lo entendemos nosotros..pero el pueblo comun y corriente  solo creera viendo no hay otra forma.
De lo contrario con palabras sera casi imposible convencer al pueblo que hoy en dia es posible una mineria que mejore o por lo menos respete la naturaleza.... Por otro lado sera una oportunidad para que la mineria en el Peru y el mundo tenga credibilidad y sea una actividad extractiva apoyada por el pueblo...eso quiere decir que la mineria tendra lo que Kurlarnder lo llamo LICENCIA SOCIAL y que el explotador Benavides no quiere entender...

----------

